# Anyway to mount a Western Ultra mount



## Niteowl (Dec 12, 2008)

I was curious to know if there is anyway to mount an ultra mount on a 2001 jeep wrangler. Or what mount would be best to get modify to make it fit. Anything helps.


----------

